# עזרה (והמלצה) במציאת שיר כניסה לחופה



## פיצה11 (15/5/07)

עזרה (והמלצה) במציאת שיר כניסה לחופה 
אהלן, התחלנו לחשוב על שירי כניסה לחופה, והגעתי למסקנה שבא לי משהו קצבי וקליל שקצת "ישבור" את המתח והלחץ שלי, שאפשר יהיה לרקוד קצת בדרך לחופה ואולי גם מתאים למחיאות כפיים קצביות... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 אבל שיהיה גם שיר אהבה, או לפחות בכיוון.... גיסתי נכנסה לחופה עם "שיר מס 8" של אריק אינשטין שהוא מקסים ומתאים בעיניי (יפתי כלתי תמתי, את שלי-לי-לי ואני רק שלך..) אבל לא נעים לי למחזר.... יש לכן הצעות לשירים שקולים?


----------



## lula (15/5/07)

לא ממש שקול 
אבל עשה את הוואו שלו וכולם הצטרפו במחיאות כפיים מטורפות שנכנסנו WE BECOME ONE של פייתלס- היה קטע ממש מטורף....


----------



## פיצה11 (15/5/07)

תודה, נבדוק... ../images/Emo140.gif 
אבל נשמח לעוד רעיונות - מישהו?....


----------



## רחלי89 (15/5/07)

יש את אהבה היא שיר לשניים 
הוא ממש שמח ודורש מחיאות כפיים, במיוחד הגרסה החדשה של רן דנקנר ונינט טייב....


----------



## בילבי23 היחידה (15/5/07)

מה עם אייל גולן? 
את הכי יפה בעולם ? אני לא מאמינה שאני מציעה לך את זה אבל , תחשבי יכול להיות נחמד.  או הזמנה לחתונה של בנאי .


----------



## בילבי23 היחידה (15/5/07)

נזכרתי בעוד כמה שירים 
שלמה ארצי- נבראתי לך דיוויד ברוזה- מתחת לשמיים רמי קלנשטיין- כל מה שתרצי אראל מויאל- ואז תבואי JUST A 2 OF US  ( מקווה שרשמתי נכון) הכי יפה בעולם- מאור כהן אני חושבת ולא יכול להוריד ממך את העיניים - הגרסה של בנאי


----------



## שיר 2 3 (15/5/07)

אנחנו נכנסנו 
עם i got u babe של סוני ושר המילים התאימו לנו בול , והוא מאוד קליל וקצבי


----------



## ssd1st (15/5/07)

איזו בחירת שיר מעולה!!!!! ../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## שיר 2 3 (16/5/07)

../images/Emo13.gif


----------



## אילן הניג (15/5/07)

בוקר טוב 
הנה כמה אהוד בנאי-זמן לאהבה אותו שיר שביקשת קיים בביצוע קצבי ומגניב של להקת שבע מתוך הדיסקים "עבודה עברית" brenga astur-armorica מוסיקה אירית עם כלי הקשה הודים chuck berry-you never can tell הטויסט מתוך ספרות זולה..שימי לב למילים כמה הן מתארות את הרגע jeff healey-stuck in the middle with you the muppets-all together now glykeria-homecoming השיר המפורסם של החימשייה הקאמרית בעיבוד מטורף queen-youre my best friend להקת כחול-את ואני והרוח אחינועם ניני-אבל אהבה מקווה שזה יעזור,בכל מקרה אם תצטרכי עוד עזרה אל תהססי לפנות. אילן


----------



## פיצה11 (15/5/07)

וואי, תודה על כל התגובות! ../images/Emo24.gif 
אחנו בהחלט נבחן אותן ברצינות.... אני אעדכן בהמשך!


----------



## פיצה11 (16/5/07)

מישהו מכיר דואט טוב? 
הדואט של סוני ושר ממש אופציה טובה, יש עוד רעיונות לדואט קצבי ואוהב?


----------



## ilanmash (16/5/07)

MY ENDLESS LOVE 
של מריה קרי עם לות'ר וונדרוס רומנטי


----------



## hagarmda (16/5/07)

אולי בביצוע של פיבי וצ'נדלר...../images/Emo8.gif 
סתאאאאאם.... שעת בוקר מוקדמת... תתחשבו...


----------



## מוריגיין (16/5/07)

the one that I want מתוך גריז


----------



## אילן הניג (16/5/07)

הנה כמה 
the beautiful south-the one that i want דואט מדהים וסמי קצבי לשיר המפורסם מגריז morrissey and siouxsie-interlude kenny rogers and dolly parton-islands in the stream ewan mcregor and nicole kidman-come what may nancy sinatra and lee hazlewood יש להם כל כך הרבה וכל יפים nat king cole and natalie cole-unforgetable frank sinatra and bono-under my skin אלבומי דואטים ray charles ז"ל frank sinatra יש גם הרבה ל leonard cohen ועוד אחד שאני ממש אוהב anita lane and blixa bargeld-how long have we known each other blixa הוא הגיטריטס של nick cave מתקופת the bad seeds וanita lane היא בעלת קול מצמרר ומאותה ברנז'ה. לילה טוב אילן


----------



## ריקוד האש (16/5/07)

רעיון 
מה דעתך על השיר סינדרלה רוקרפלה של עברי לידר וריטה? בעיניי זה שיר פשוט מתוק מתוק!!!


----------



## tomerben5 (16/5/07)

הכוכב של מחוז גוש דן של אהוד בנאי 
לא דואט אבל מקסים ושמח אנחנו נכנסנו עם אריק אינשטיין - אהבה ממבט ראשון התחייבות של שי זורניצר גם לא דואט אבל כל כך מרגש (הוא כתב את השיר לאישתו - כזה רומנטי הבחור


----------



## קליספרה (16/5/07)

אהוד מנור ז"ל כתב 
לא הוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וזה עוד יותר מרגש - אני חושבת שיר מקסים אוהבת אותו


----------



## פיצה11 (16/5/07)

"הכוכב" של אהוד באמת מקסים../images/Emo51.gif 
זה פורום ממש פורה!


----------

